# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Bosch] Πρόβλημα διακόπτη επιλογής προγραμμάτων του φούρνου

## panandreas

Γεια σας,

Έχω την κουζίνα BOSCH HSN832DEU/01 και έχει χαλάσει ο διακόπτης επιλογής προγραμμάτων του φούρνου. Είναι 7 προγραμμάτων (8 θέσεων με το off) και όπου και να έψαξα τον βρίσκω ως καταργημένο (πχ http://www.eaparts.gr/part.aspx?partid=21303#tabmarka). Σαν κωδικό έχω βρει όλους τους παρακάτω: 21303, 171122, 01.02.15.16, 21.10.01.15., 00171122. Ο κωδικός από το σχεδιάγραμμα με τα parts number της Bosch που βρήκα είναι ο 171122. 

Έβγαλα την λειτουργία του διακόπτη που φαίνεται στην παρακάτω εικόνα
bosch.jpg

Λογικά δεν μπορώ να βάλω έναν universal με 8 θέσεις επιλογής ? Αν ναι έχετε να προτείνεται κάποιον? Έχω βρει αυτόν άλλα όπου πήρα τηλέφωνο με ανταλλακτικά μου λένε βάλε μόνο τον δικό του, οι άλλοι δεν κάνουν κλπ κλπ...

Σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## lefteris251

άποψή μου είναι να πάρεις το ENR της κουζίνας μαζί με τον διακόπτη και να πας σε κατάστημα με ανταλλακτικά. Από Αθήνα δεν γνωρίζω. Προσωπικά επιχείρησα να βάλω universal. τα κατάφερα μετά από πολύ ψάξιμο με τα καλώδια άλλαξαν όμως οι λειτουργίες. π.χ. έδειχνε το σκίτσο πάνω κάτω αντίσταση και αντί αυτό δούλευε μόνο η κάτω κ.ο.κ.

----------


## panandreas

Έβαλα τελικά έναν διακόπτη με τον ίδιο αριθμό θέσεων. Έκανα κάνα δυο γέφυρες για να βγάλει τα προγράμματα που ήθελα και εκτύπωσα και ένα χαρτί που κόλλησα πάνω στον διακόπτη ώστε να φαίνονται τα σωστά προγράμματα και όλα μια χαρά.

Τώρα βέβαια παραπονιουνται ότι αργεί να ζεστάνει η κάτω αντίσταση την οποία μέτρησα και είναι μια χαρά (1300w μέτρησα αντίσταση 42ohm). Δεν ξέρω αν έχει νόημα να την αλλάξω. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να φταίει κάτι άλλο και να αργεί να ζεστάνει η αντίσταση?

 Να την ζεστάνω και να την μετρήσω μετά μπας και έχει πρόβλημα αφού ζεσταθεί?

Καμία ιδέα???

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Πριν την μετατροπή η συγκεκριμένη αντίσταση είχε καλή απόδοση? Εάν επιλέξεις να λειτουργεί μόνο η κάτω αντίσταση , λειτουργεί μόνο αυτή? ή λειτουργεί και άλλη αντίσταση ταυτόχρονα.

----------


## panandreas

Βασικά είναι η κουζίνα της πεθεράς... Από ότι μου είπε αργεί να ζεστάνει ο φούρνος. Βέβαια είναι μεγάλη σε ηλικία και την θερμοκρασία δεν την ελέγχει με το λαμπάκι του θερμοστάτη που σβήνει (δεν λέει να το καταλάβει) αλλά ανοίγοντας την πόρτα και βάζοντας εμπειρικά το χέρι μέσα στο φούρνο (μη γελάτε παρακαλώ :Biggrin: ). 

Τα προγράμματα δουλεύουν σωστά, τα δοκίμασα μόλις άλλαξα τον διακόπτη. Αν επιλέξεις μόνο κάτω αντίσταση ανάβει μόνο η κάτω αντίσταση. Επίσης η κάτω αντίσταση είναι κρυφή δηλαδή όχι μέσα στον φούρνο αλλά κάτω από το κάτω τμήμα του φούρνου (όπως είναι υποθέτω σε όλους τους φούρνους) και το αισθητήριο του θερμοστάτη είναι στο πάνω αριστερό μέρος του φούρνου κοντά στις πάνω αντιστάσεις οπότε υποθέτω αργεί να "διαβάσει" την κάτω αντίσταση. 

Το μόνο που δεν μου έκοψε να κάνω είναι να μετρήσω την τάση στην παροχή της κουζίνας και μετά την τάση στην αντίσταση μπας και έχω καμιά πτώση τάσης από κανένα "ψημένο" καλώδιο ή ακροδέκτη αν και τα τσέκαρα εμφανισιακά και δεν είδα κάποιο εμφανές πρόβλημα. Θα κάνω επίσης και μια δοκιμή να χρονομετρήσω πόσο θέλει για να πιάσει τους 180oC μόνο με την κάτω αντίσταση.

Να σημειώσω ότι η βλάβη στον διακόπτη είχε ως αποτέλεσμα όταν γύριζες τον διακόπτη να βγάζει κατευθείαν φλόγα επάνω στον διακόπτη, στην επαφή που συνέδεε την παροχή (ευτυχώς το πήραν χαμπάρι κατευθείαν). Βέβαια άλλαξα αναγκαστικά όλους του ακροδέκτες μιας και ο παλιός διακόπτης είχε ακροδέκτες ακίδας ενώ ο νέος τους κλασικούς πλακέ συρταρωτούς αλλά το κόψιμο των καλωδίων το έκανα πολύ κοντά στους ακροδέκτες γιατί τα καλώδια ήταν οριακά.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Οκ ψάξε το περισσότερο ακόμη και αν υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι ιδέα σας στο ότι δεν αποδίδει η κάτω αντίσταση (π.χ. να θέλει στην πιο κάτω σχάρα να δοκιμαστεί το ταψί ) ή δοκίμασε τέρμα κάτω το ταψί με ελάχιστο νερό μέσα να δεις αν μπορεί να βράσει .

----------

